# The Saga Continues



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Took my first big hit this year....lost 7 of my 9 hives. Several looked like the bees just left and others had the tale tale signs of a starving hive having found the dead clusters one inch away from stores. //shrugs shoulders// So...here we go again!! What is left is a small nuc that I can not believe overwintered and a huge boomer of a hive that is putting up nectar like crazy.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I'm sorry for your loss. Was it due to weather conditions or in spite of them?

My major hit of the modern era was in 2009 with similar losses and similar results.

I'm working on a method for coming back though; raising queens with a single queenright hive and using queen castles to rapidly increase with nucs.

As long as that boomer isn't mean, you got it made. I'm kinda stuck right now with a mean boomer. I don't want to make the mistake of breeding from a mean hive.

Build I back. I wish you success.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the drought had a lot to due with it. She is not a mean hive but she did just swarm on me literally minutes ago....they built up so quickly this year. Hopefully they will find my bait hive inviting. Beekeeping isn't easy anymore but I still love the silly bugs.


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, it continues to be an enjoyable challenge. 
And just think! In about ten years these will be "the good old days!" :lpf:
Regards,
Steven


----------

